# Kenadee, Copeland, and Oli (pic heavy)



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

A few weeks ago, I got 2 girls. Kenadee and Copeland. They are named after Kenadee Lucker (Mitch Lucker from Suicide Silence's daughter. He died a month ago yesterday.) and Copeland Quinn (Kellin Quinn from Sleeping With Sirens' daughter). Oli is named after Oliver (Oli) Sykes from Bring Me The Horizon (One of my favorite bands!)
























































Kenadee:
















Oli:


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh wow, what wonderful names! <3
And such adorable ratties, too.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Cool names and sweet babies! Enjoy them!!


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you! I will indeed!


----------

